

Unapologetic about my own happiness - ajpatel
http://defrag.io/unapologetic/

======
polemic
It's a shame you linked to that video in the same post, because Alan Watt's
inspirational message is - I believe - deeply at odds with your final
sentiment:

 _" I wouldn't want to be obligated to anyone because they sacrificed their
own happiness for mine."_

What a desolate and barren world where we fear connecting with others in case
we might incur some sort of _obligation_.

~~~
glifchits
By saying one is obligated to someone else, I think it implies that the
reciprocal action by the receiver would require compromising one's own
happiness in some way. By that token, I think this statement is totally
reasonable because ultimately, both parties lose some of their own happiness.
That was probably an outcome neither of them wanted.

~~~
ajpatel
Exactly what I was thinking :)

------
pyrrhotech
Why are you so happy? Did you sell a startup or something?

~~~
ajpatel
Nope, but I've finally made a life that works for me with a job I love that
lets me travel the world like I want and still accomplish something
meaningful. :)

------
BESebastian
You kinda sound like a jerk.

